# Star sauce



## milz24 (24/4/16)

Just bought me 3 30ml bottles of Star Sauce all stocked up for the month ...Gaallli their flavours are too nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

Hi @milz24
Give us more info please.
What flavours did you get?
Where did you get it?
How is the flavour compared to what the profile suggests?
What tank you test the juices on and at what watts? Also if possible what build if you used a rta or rda.
Sweet brother
Vape on...


----------



## milz24 (24/4/16)

I bought Blast it tastes like pan galactic gargle blaster...i just cant get over this flavour,cinabon tastes nice also cant describe it though the flavour though and choc rush you taste the choc as you inhale then the mint as you exhale...i bought them from one of the guys at the University he told me he could get them so i took his details down...well you can try their flavours out i can tell you that...im using a dripper


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

milz24 said:


> Just bought me 3 30ml bottles of Star Sauce all stocked up for the month ...Gaallli their flavours are too nice


90 mls a month... those were the days... 90 ml a week at least here

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## milz24 (24/4/16)

Lokl haha damn what mod are you using...your vape is eating flavour like how my car eats petrol


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

On my side Average use of e juice a day about 10ml at work and then about 5ml at home. So about 15 ml a day . So 1 bottle of 30ml every 2 days . 7 days 105ml. So 3 and a half bottles a week. This is all average on my side. Maybe 90ml a month if I were using a ego aio or similar . But the flavour and vapour just wouldn't be the same. This is using a aromamiser with 26g double coil at .45 ohm vaping at 50w.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/4/16)

milz24 said:


> Lokl haha damn what mod are you using...your vape is eating flavour like how my car eats petrol


Office setup is a Griffin, a Gemini RTA, Tsunami RDA... Main culprits. The Tsunami actually saves on juice. The Gemini and Griffin drink it at a rate of several WTF's per minute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## milz24 (23/5/16)

U should definitely get you a star sauce flavour in ur office setup tho damn

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

Recently picked up a few Star Sauce juices in a trade and gave them away almost immediately


----------



## milz24 (23/5/16)

Werent they nice tho?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

milz24 said:


> Werent they nice tho?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



No , hence giving them away. I couldnt charge money for them.

Not trying to be an ass, they were just awful , luckily they werent the reason for my trade.


----------



## milz24 (23/5/16)

I dont know but my opinion for the flavours that they are nice maybe you got a flavour that wasnt nice at all because im a person likes fruity, minty and sweet flavours

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (23/5/16)

Or maybe the juice is just bad lol...


----------



## milz24 (23/5/16)

Naah bro ive bought 3 bottles from them and i love them they even know me  but i havent tried all their flavours hey i only buy usuals like blast and milktart...you should try them out 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## milz24 (23/5/16)

Them you tell me if they nice

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

Lol , there is no way i'd spend money on these liquids when there are countless supporting vendors making phenomenal juices

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## milz24 (23/5/16)

Eish bro not to be rude or anything stop hating on someone whos trying out there. Maybe you dont like their juices but many others d9

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (23/5/16)

milz24 said:


> Eish bro not to be rude or anything stop hating on someone whos trying out there. Maybe you dont like their juices but many others d9
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


And you sound like their agent?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (24/5/16)

Andre said:


> And you sound like their agent?



️


----------



## milz24 (24/5/16)

Lmao naahhh...im jus defending my point and i vape their flavours everyday...its like supporting soccer hey only difference is its vape flavour so like yeah

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Perhaps @sideshowruki want's to weigh in here , I dumped the star sauce in his hands


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

^^ wow talk about out of context

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (24/5/16)

milz24 said:


> Lmao naahhh...im jus defending my point and i vape their flavours everyday...its like supporting soccer hey only difference is its vape flavour so like yeah
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



like supporting soccer hey, only difference is its vape flavour so like yeah.

Like its kinda the same but not hey, but hey - each to their own hey.

I have tried star sauces  I find them "chemically" in taste.... kinda like omo, but the only difference is that its a vape flavour so like yeah

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Switchy (24/5/16)

I'm sorry...I can't stop laughing at you know like, they last 5 like posts hey.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> like supporting soccer hey, only difference is its vape flavour so like yeah.
> 
> Like its kinda the same but not hey, but hey - each to their own hey.
> 
> I have tried star sauces  I find them "chemically" in taste.... kinda like omo, but the only difference is that its a vape flavour so like yeah



Just B juices and me just don't agree. My mate loves the Cherry Fizz and Cola - all I taste is Cherry and Omo and Cola and Vim. So yeah, like, uhm, uh, I know what you mean bra.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## milz24 (24/5/16)

You see all our tastes buds agree to different things 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

